# Big dogs run over small dog



## shepherdbull (Feb 10, 2008)

Not sure if this post goes here or in "General Behavior". Mods please move if needed.

Here is the situation, we have 4 dogs. Pit mix f/s about 9 yrs and 50 lb, WGSD m/c 3 years about 75 lbs, GSD m/c 2 1/2 yrs about 100 lb, and most recent adoption - Min. Poodle, guessing to be 12-15 yrs, about 10-11 lbs who is blind and hard of hearing. Both the GSD will literally walk or run into the little dog. Sometimes she crosses thier path with out knowing it, I understand that. But the boys will also run into her while she's standing still, it seems like they don't even realize she's there. I'm trying to push them away from her and tell them "Watch Ellie" and point to her. The biggest boy, worst offender, seems to be learning it as a command, but can I teach him to do it without being told?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Given that the poodle is blind and near deaf, I wouldn't even have the poor thing with the big dogs. They seem to play rough which is fine, but the poor poodle doesn't know what's going on except she's being steamrolled by a ton of bricks. It would be best to work on respecting Ellie's space on leash and indoors where playtime will not get out of hand but outdoors, even a conscientious dog may trample a small, feeble dog in the heat of play. Outdoors when the big kids play, keep the poodle by you. Chances are Ellie will be just as content on a very light long line hanging out by you while the big dogs rough it up.


----------



## shepherdbull (Feb 10, 2008)

Actually much more of a problem inside. I rarely take them out at the same time, if I do I stand over Ellie, or if the other dogs are playing and she wants to be out with me (some sep anx) I hold her.


----------

